# Can they really be THAT expensive!!!



## Timmeh103 (Mar 17, 2012)

So I was searching on the classifieds looking for some albino Darwin's, anyway besides the point, I came across an add for 100% het for albino blackheaded pythons? Their asking price for a pair of said animals was 18,000 !!!! 

Im still new to this seen but wow that's expensive! 
Would it be a real add or just some trolling?


----------



## Heelssss (Mar 17, 2012)

Sorry I have no clue BUT holly Molly. My guess is def a troll! But still hurts to think of that amount.


----------



## PMyers (Mar 17, 2012)

I didn't think the black headed projects for albino were that far advanced at present. Could be wrong though. Even still, at 18K, they're playing with themselves!


----------



## Fuscus (Mar 17, 2012)

I don't think any BHP albinos have been released to the general public yet. And considering the original price of albino olives was way over $100,00 a pair the answer to the title is yes.


----------



## Jake007 (Mar 17, 2012)

Go to YouTube and look at some of snakebytes shows they have one show u prices on some snakes range up to 25 grand +


----------



## Tsubakai (Mar 17, 2012)

If they were truly het for albino then yes they would cost that much (or more) but its much more likely to be a scam unless they allow you to see the albino parent that they came from.


----------



## longqi (Mar 17, 2012)

Hamburg 3 years ago a new ball python morph was 260,000 euros
another one was only 195,000 euros on special
couple of retics have sold for over $100,000 each and the morph didnt prove hereditary
ouch

go back about 10 years and GTPs were over $10,000 each
one good pair and you could buy a house from the hatchies


----------



## D3pro (Mar 17, 2012)

I never trust random hets!


----------



## Trench (Mar 17, 2012)

There are albino Blackheaded pythons here in Australia and work is being down with them but I didn't think the project was that far along and if it is way have they not made the big announcement that it has been proven,
If it is true we should be seeing some thing in the scales and tails mags at least about it


----------



## onthillside (Mar 17, 2012)

It was a genuine add. It is about a year old and the animals are sold. I think at $18k it would be a bargin, the albino's produced I would expect to be $60-$100k so great deal I would say. Just my opinion.
T


----------



## sunny_girl (Mar 17, 2012)

Tell him he's dreaming


----------



## PMyers (Mar 17, 2012)

onthillside said:


> It was a genuine add. It is about a year old and the animals are sold. I think at $18k it would be a bargin, the albino's produced I would expect to be $60-$100k so great deal I would say. Just my opinion.
> T



100K for a snake, eh? Heh... a fool and his (her) money...


----------



## Troy K. (Mar 17, 2012)

D3pro said:


> I never trust random hets!



That makes two of us.


----------



## snakelady96 (Mar 17, 2012)

Where did you see the ad? And as i've said in other threads similar to this, something is only worth what one is willing to pay for it  But for me if they were proven het albino black headed pythons and i got offered to buy them for 18k i wouldn't be saying no )


----------



## CaptainRatbag (Mar 17, 2012)

Does an albino black head have a white head? :shock: :lol:


----------



## Ozzie Python (Mar 17, 2012)

No doubt they are here, some morelia morphs are a true enough sign that we are getting o/s animals into the system.


----------



## Timmeh103 (Mar 17, 2012)

Reptiles.com.au is where I saw the add, and it their offspring really go for that much then it sounds like a pretty good deal! But as statEd above, they said there sold, sure is a crazy world we live in. 

CaptainRatbab 
- just google it, yes they have white heads!


----------



## Nighthawk (Mar 17, 2012)

I look at it this way; there are a lot of people very very keen to get their hands on albino BHPs, my husband included. Some would pay whatever it takes, it all depends on the buyer and what potential they can see in the morph. Personally I don't trust '100% het' unless I know the seller personally or know their reputation, but with the potential inherant in BHP lines, the return such a morph promises, and the amount of people I have heard express that they would give various appendages for one up to and including arms, legs and left, right or both testicles I believe that would be a believable price tag.


----------



## Flaviruthless (Mar 17, 2012)

If they were actually 100% hets it would be worth it.


----------



## saximus (Mar 18, 2012)

CaptainRatbag said:


> Does an albino black head have a white head? :shock: :lol:



Yes


----------



## Nighthawk (Mar 18, 2012)

saximus said:


> Yes



I'd call more of a pink/peach myself


----------



## Darlyn (Mar 18, 2012)

I find them aesthetically displeasing


----------



## Tsubakai (Mar 18, 2012)

Darlyn said:


> I find them aesthetically displeasing



I'm not sure whether I find them displeasing or disturbing but maybe its a little of both.


----------



## Jake007 (Mar 18, 2012)

Rather pay 1000$ for a bhp


----------



## ingie (Mar 18, 2012)

I LOVE BHP's, but those albinos look really evil! I think I much prefer the look of a normal one or a coloured morph. If I ever had the chance to get one though, I don't know if I could say no just because they look so strange and completely different to everything else I have.


----------



## Stompsy (Mar 18, 2012)

I think they are much prettier that way! Wow. Gorgeous. 


Erbitting the oarth.


----------



## smithson (Mar 18, 2012)

saximus said:


> Yes


Love them they look hot as


----------



## PMyers (Mar 18, 2012)

Darlyn said:


> I find them aesthetically displeasing



The photo's above look like an old mans... nevermind...


----------



## tyson001 (Mar 18, 2012)

i cant wait for some one to cross with axanthic.


----------



## Nighthawk (Mar 18, 2012)

tyson001 said:


> i cant wait for some one to cross with axanthic.



That's what I'm waiting for. My husband wants the albino, I'm not fussed by them really... but the potential snows... phoo-ee, that's what I'd love to see!


----------



## deebo (Mar 18, 2012)

I'd pay the 18k for a pair of hets if I could trust the breeder. Can't wait to see these out on the market....


----------



## Snake-Supplies (Mar 18, 2012)

PMyers said:


> The photo's above look like an old mans... nevermind...



You beat me to it mate... lol


----------



## kr0nick (Mar 18, 2012)

Fuscus said:


> I don't think any BHP albinos have been released to the general public yet. And considering the original price of albino olives was way over $100,00 a pair the answer to the title is yes.


HOLY ****, I just fell off my chair


----------



## mrs_davo (Mar 18, 2012)

What the worth is what someone is willing to pay & their disposable income or the size of their nuts.

If I had a lazy 18k I would consider it, but i don't, so not for me. I might wait until the price comes down a bit.
But i guess like everything else new by then they will be getting well bred & by the time i do the price will just keep droping.

Cheers
Ian


----------



## Mayo (Mar 18, 2012)

Simple answer yes, look up the price of ultimate blue.

When my mum was in Germany last year she saw a horse sell for 8 million euros. Went to an very wealthy family as a paddock basher. Never under estimate what things are worth or what people might be willing to pay.


----------



## JUNGLE-JAK (Mar 18, 2012)

there selling oenpelli pythons for $30000 a pair


----------



## stimigex (Mar 18, 2012)

I laugh every time newbies to the hobby freak out at the price of varied lines of snakes being bred.
The people that pay these prices do so because they can and they will be some of the first to be able
to bring these forms through to the hobby for all.
Yes they will be expensive for quite some time but that reflects the time and the cost of bringing forward these types of projects for all to enjoy!


----------



## Beard (Mar 18, 2012)

saximus said:


> Yes



Sweet jebus thats an ugly animal!!!!!


----------



## kr0nick (Mar 18, 2012)

Beard said:


> Sweet jebus thats an ugly animal!!!!!


Yeh not for me either beard. I much prefer the regular BHP


----------



## Venomous1111 (Mar 18, 2012)

+1 for there uglyness, Normals look heaps better IMO. 

I'm selling albino V. mongoliensis if anyone's interested willing to trade for albino midgets.


----------



## Darlyn (Mar 18, 2012)

JUNGLE-JAK said:


> there selling oenpelli pythons for $30000 a pair




Who are? The people selling the albino BHP hets?


Ask em if they have any T Rex eggs?


----------



## PMyers (Mar 18, 2012)

JUNGLE-JAK said:


> there selling oenpelli pythons for $30000 a pair



No, they're selling the possibility to potentially maybe own a pair of oenpelli pythons, possibly some time in the next five or six years, if the guy is lucky enough to find a pair of the pythons that he hasn't been able to successfully get a hold of in ten years of looking. But he'll take your money now, though... Ok, so maybe that's a tad cynical, but it's essentially true, and a sore point with me and several others.


----------



## Renenet (Mar 18, 2012)

PMyers said:


> 100K for a snake, eh? Heh... a fool and his (her) money...



If a fool and his/her money are soon parted, how does a fool get the money to part with in the first place? Especially if it's 100K?

Sorry, I'm procrastinating.


----------



## PMyers (Mar 18, 2012)

Renenet said:


> If a fool and his/her money are soon parted, how does a fool get the money to part with in the first place? Especially if it's 100K?
> 
> Sorry, I'm procrastinating.



"Success; a state of being most often stumbled upon blindly by those least worthy."


----------



## CaptainRatbag (Mar 20, 2012)

If those 2 were mine, I would call them poppa and squeeza

Poppa zit and squeeza zit

They certainly are fascinating, I dont think they are ugly at all. It is very interesting to see thier features. When the head is jet black, you have to look very closely under good light to really see thier finer details. Being white, perfectly easy to see. Thanks for the pics..... outstanding


----------



## K3nny (Mar 20, 2012)

poppa and squeeza? now you're really deliberately reminding me of the old man's...nevermind

either that or i need to get my head out of the gutter


----------



## CodeRed (Mar 20, 2012)

There are very few people in this hobby that I trust well enough to buy hets from.


----------



## Nighthawk (Mar 20, 2012)

CodeRed said:


> There are very few people in this hobby that I trust well enough to buy hets from.



I was about to like this because I agree with it, but then I realised it's an absolute shame that most people feel this way. Suffice to say I agree with the sentiment, but I don't like it. There is no trust any more, not in this hobby or in anything else.


----------



## Tinky (Mar 20, 2012)

saximus said:


> Yes



If I get a red texta and put two dots on the end of my old fella, will I have offers of $18,000 for it?


----------



## Nighthawk (Mar 20, 2012)

Honestly guys... if that's what your old fella looks like I'd be going to a doctor... :shock:


----------



## kr0nick (Mar 20, 2012)

nighthawk said:


> honestly guys... If that's what your old fella looks like i'd be going to a doctor... :shock:



hahahaahah!!!


----------

